# Socios car show



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i have over 100 pics of the show, feel free to post up your own pics also. just to let you know i didnt get any pics of the hop so someone else post them up


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my favorite car of the day had to be lissets car


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Im fucken exhausted from today but I'll post a few I took.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LIL Main event. Himbone VS MadMax :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks like a good show. Have any of models?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i couldnt find a spot to take pics of the hoppers so i just took pics of the crowd


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 29 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Looks like a good show.  Have any of models?
> [snapback]3198472[/snapback]​*


nah just of the cars, but the model Jess was using was fine as hell


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my last pics my dad's magnum and 54. and my dads cars and my 68


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nice pics! :thumbsup: it was a good show!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 29 2005, 08:51 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3198444[/snapback]​*



Oh my....what is going on here??? :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

On a more serious note, we would like to thank Socios Car Club for putting on such a huge and successful event. I thought that the show went smooth, and the day was about as perfect as could be! Goood luck on the 4th one!
Robert- UCE CC


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 30 2005, 09:56 AM
> *Oh my....what is going on here??? :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3200056[/snapback]​*



I want to see more pics. Hopefully Big Jess will start a post.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I just wanted to say i had a blast. This show was really worth the wait for the whole year and was set up great. Lisette gabe and the rest of the socios family really did a nice job on everything to make this show worth while. I respect you guys for the way you put this show out there for the community like that. 

thanks to everyone who i met on here sire and phantasy, lets get together and barbeque. It about that time. Thanks for postin my picture of my ride on here man.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2005, 08:16 AM
> *I want to see more pics.  Hopefully Big Jess will start a post.
> [snapback]3200154[/snapback]​*


  he are some pics for ya . i know jess will have more 



WANT TO GIVE PROPS TO SOCIOS FOR THROWING SUCH A GOOD SHOW . IT WAS KOOL TO COME OUT AND SEE NICE RIDES AND MEET SOME COOL PEOPLE 
CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy: OUR LINE UP 
DEVILSNITE'S (AL) 89 CADDY 
TOP DOGGS (BYRON) 78 CADDY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY 78 CADDY 
MY 87 CUTTY (SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC  )
87 REGAL SHARKN87 (MIKE AKA PELON )

ON A SAD NOTE PELONS REGAL WAS INVOLVED IN AND ACCIDENT ON THE WAY HOME FROM THE SHOW . HE HAD A TIRE BLOWOUT ON THE FRT AND WAS SLOWING DOWN TO PULL OVER AND WAS CLIPPED BY A DODGE NEON .BOTH CARS LOST CONTROL AND THE DODGE NEON ENDED UP GOING DOWN A 35 FOOT DROP AND THE REGAL WAS ABOUT 2 FEET AWAY FOR GOING OVER THE EDGE TOO. THERE WHERE INJURYS IN THE DODGE NEON AND PELON LUCKILY IS ALL RIGHT .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RAGS 2 ENVY DROPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MALOS CC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

63 WAGON AND 64 DROP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME PICS FROM THE HOP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweet ass pics rich... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice pics rich :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HIMBONES 64 AND ANOTHER CLEAN 64 NOSE UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ANOTHER 64 GETTING OFF


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 30 2005, 10:00 AM
> *nice pics rich  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3200671[/snapback]​*


THANKS BILLJACK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

REAL CLEAN DROPS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@May 29 2005, 07:57 PM
> *
> [snapback]3198466[/snapback]​*


hey joe thanks for taking a picture of my car,and socios thanks for under standing where i needed to be parked i give you much props for that. i think your club give the biggest and the best car show ever, gabe and lisset and your members thanks once again.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Great Show!!!!!! We only got 364 more days to go for the next one. Much love to SocioS for putting on such a great event. You know "Guam707" is always down to help out. Thanks to all the out of town riders that came through. (Life Finest, Luxurious, Low Vintage, etc.) Way to show support. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2005, 06:17 PM
> *MY 78 CADDY
> MY 87 CUTTY  (SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC   )
> 87 REGAL SHARKN87 (MIKE AKA PELON )
> ...


Ahh, damn sorry to hear that bro, that was one of my favorite Regals too!!! Tell him just to come back stronger now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

It was a good show. :thumbsup: Any info of the awards and who took what and the hop as well, I had to leave a little early.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2005, 12:23 PM
> *ANOTHER 64 GETTING OFF
> [snapback]3200758[/snapback]​*



HOOD LIFE 64 on da BUMPER 60 in


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2005, 10:17 AM
> *MY 78 CADDY
> MY 87 CUTTY  (SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC   )
> 87 REGAL SHARKN87 (MIKE AKA PELON )
> ...


Sorry to hear about SHARKN87 it too is one of my favorites , but its good to hear that Mikes alright ......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Beautiful pics and Pelon, keep your head up brother....We're all behind you...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 30 2005, 01:19 PM
> *Sorry to hear about SHARKN87 it too is one of my favorites ,  but its good to hear that Mikes alright ......
> [snapback]3201359[/snapback]​*


damm it must of been blow out day i'm glad i didnt take the freeway because i got a blow out to in the front . i take the back way along the river .i don''t know you guy's but i'm glad you ended up okay. you might know my partner james from san jo .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i am not a fan of big wheels but this didin't look half bad


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great looking pictures senor quezo... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

impala's cc


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice multicolor monte


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2005, 09:44 PM
> *i am not a fan of big wheels but this didin't look half bad
> [snapback]3202848[/snapback]​*


Me niether. But that is nice. It was all good for a minute but folks had to start one uppin' each other. Set your Impala wheel size at a twenty inch limit. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last few for tonight . i will post more tommarrow


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

really good show, a lot better than what i expected. it seems to be getting better and better every year, cant wait for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 30 2005, 10:17 AM
> *MY 78 CADDY
> MY 87 CUTTY  (SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC   )
> 87 REGAL SHARKN87 (MIKE AKA PELON )
> ...


WTF what time did this happen. You guys probably went home the same way I did.

Daniel


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

much props to SOCIOS C.C. for throwing a cool carshow. I took alot of pictures so im hoping I can post some cars that attend the show. Also Luxurious CC from SAN JOSE much props for you guys to show love for socios and traveling out to woodland to show your rides. Sorry I didnt say HI. Couldnt find the prezidente ( SOCIOS C.C. ). :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn this pic looks like the car is Godzilla trying to eat people and shit.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

after the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

sorry that is the wrong pic this is the one. :twak:


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

All the pix came out nice. I think this show had a bigger turnout and it wasn't as hot last year.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiaBaby_@May 31 2005, 10:45 PM
> *All the pix came out nice. I think this show had a bigger turnout and it wasn't as hot last year.
> [snapback]3207966[/snapback]​*


My heads all sun burn....I should of bough one of those hats everyone else had


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 1 2005, 03:02 AM
> *My heads all sun burn....I should of bough one of those hats everyone else had
> [snapback]3208207[/snapback]​*


So is mine, except I took my owqn hat and left it inthe car on purpose!!! :uh: :twak:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@May 31 2005, 05:39 PM
> *sorry that is the wrong pic this is the one. :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my boy D got on that.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO OWNS THIS CAR NOW???????????
THIS CAR IS FROM DOWN SOUTH..................
I ENGRAVED THE WINDOWS ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 1 2005, 09:35 AM
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO OWNS THIS CAR NOW???????????
> THIS CAR IS FROM DOWN SOUTH..................
> I ENGRAVED THE WINDOWS ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO........
> [snapback]3209367[/snapback]​*


ITS REAL NICE MAKES ME MIISS MY OLD MONTE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone...i just want to say THANK YOU for helping us have a GREAT Show!!! Honestly if it wasn't for your support, our show would have not been this successfull... THANK YOU... I want to give special thanks to all of the out of towners and judges... thanks... It seems that every year our show gets better and better, hopefully next year its much bigger.. This year we had 310 entries. Last year we had 249. So in behalf of the SOCIOS family THANK YOU and see ya at the shows. 

LISSET.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 1 2005, 06:58 AM
> *So is mine, except I took my owqn hat and left it inthe car on purpose!!!  :uh:  :twak:
> [snapback]3208698[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 1 2005, 10:51 AM
> *ITS REAL NICE MAKES ME MIISS MY OLD MONTE
> [snapback]3209469[/snapback]​*


I loved your Monte. Not just because it was black but that added to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 1 2005, 07:02 AM
> *My heads all sun burn....I should of bough one of those hats everyone else had
> [snapback]3208207[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: 

i bought two of them because i ended up likeing them. its going to be my official "lowrider car show hat".


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 1 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I loved your Monte. Not just because it was black but that added to it.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3209749[/snapback]​*


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 1 2005, 03:35 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i bought two of them because i ended up likeing them.  its going to be my official "lowrider car show hat".
> [snapback]3210753[/snapback]​*


those hats had me cracking up


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 1 2005, 04:35 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i bought two of them because i ended up likeing them.  its going to be my official "lowrider car show hat".
> [snapback]3210753[/snapback]​*


I got a WalMart $5 hat and it seems to be holding up pretty good. If it lasts all season it will be the best $5 I've ever spent.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@May 29 2005, 08:33 PM
> *my favorite car of the day had to be lissets car
> [snapback]3198416[/snapback]​*


Thank you.... :biggrin:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

[attachmentid=180706]


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 31 2005, 06:29 PM
> *Damn this pic looks like the car is Godzilla trying to eat people and shit.
> [snapback]3206063[/snapback]​*



that car got up !!!!!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 1 2005, 08:42 PM
> *I got a WalMart $5 hat and it seems to be holding up pretty good. If it lasts all season it will be the best $5 I've ever spent.
> [snapback]3210792[/snapback]​*


thats how much they were :biggrin: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

NEXT CAR SHOW I'M GETTING A HAT WITH A PEPINO ON IT :biggrin: AND WALK AROUD WITH ONE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: GOT KEEP UP THE FAME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 1 2005, 09:14 PM
> *NEXT CAR SHOW I'M GETTING A HAT WITH A PEPINO ON IT :biggrin: AND WALK AROUD WITH ONE TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOT KEEP UP THE FAME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3212145[/snapback]​*


I seen you out there homie...your like six foot something huh


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 1 2005, 11:36 PM
> *I seen you out there homie...your like six foot something huh
> [snapback]3212287[/snapback]​*


YAH BUDDY I WAS THE BIG GUY STANDING NEXT MY COUSIN BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS I MISSED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAST FEW :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAST ONE ................... :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Just a small video from me. :biggrin: Himbone and madmax go at it.

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/64shop.wmv


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 2 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Just a small video from me. :biggrin: Himbone and madmax go at it.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/64shop.wmv
> [snapback]3213470[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

himbone you did a lot better then at Low Vintage...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 2 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Just a small video from me. :biggrin: Himbone and madmax go at it.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/64shop.wmv
> [snapback]3213470[/snapback]​*



I can't get it to play


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 2 2005, 03:44 PM
> *I can't get it to play
> [snapback]3214847[/snapback]​*



takes awhile..even with DSL.....your imp looks clean bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 2 2005, 02:46 PM
> *takes awhile..even with DSL.....your imp looks clean bro!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3214853[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie. So does yours.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

This video is huge if you have dial up, sorry. :uh: :biggrin: 

Moco putting it down for Brown Society car club of Yuba City with air bags. :0 :thumbsup: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/moco.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Lolistics regal :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/lolisticsregal.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I am not sure where this car is from but Lenny of Street Riders was on the switch.

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/brncut.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Crazy Hydraulics single pump el camino. :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/crzyec.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Socios car club's hopping cutlass.

I think socios needs to bring this to the yuba city cruise to hop against "gmhopper's" cutlass for pinks! :0 :0 :0 



No, just kidding, maybe just for fun. Hey gmhopper, post a few pics of your car. :biggrin:  

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/soccut.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The single pump champ of the day. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/whtmonte.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

single pump 64

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/blu64.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I think this is double pumped. I also know that my video skills suck if I am not looking through the veiwfinder. :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/ecprime.wmv


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice vids


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Himbone has a nice hop. :thumbsup: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/himbone.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Smiley's double pump 68 :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/smily68.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 2 2005, 09:32 PM
> *nice vids
> [snapback]3217194[/snapback]​*


Thanks 

Hoodlife putting it down for the sactown with a double pump 64

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/hoodlif4.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I will post a few more later. I just have to edit them. :biggrin: 
I will also post a few pics later. I did not take many pictures that day because I was working on ZERO hours of sleep! :angry: :uh: :biggrin: So I am sorry if I did not get a picture of your car. I will try to get some sleep next time. :biggrin:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

saw the vids bro looks good


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 2 2005, 09:52 PM
> *saw the vids bro looks good
> [snapback]3217299[/snapback]​*


Gracias!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

realy nice


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

hey robert, dont know if you already posted them, but when you posting up the pictures you took?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 01:13 AM
> *This video is huge if you have dial up, sorry. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Moco putting it down for Brown Society car club of Yuba City with air bags. :0  :thumbsup:
> ...


pause the video at the 6 second mark. wish i had a picture of that :uh: .

see you at the YC cruise night June 18th :thumbsup: !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 2 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Thanks
> 
> Hoodlife putting it down for the sactown with a double pump 64
> ...


was like 7-8 feet away in these shots !


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Jun 2 2005, 09:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I think the VICTOR is rubbing off on you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hoodlife's shit was bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

This one is lower quality to save you the large download. :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/funny.wmv


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Last video for you. :biggrin: Kind of large.  

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/trkflip.wmv


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 02:32 AM
> *Hey, I think the VICTOR is rubbing off on you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3217603[/snapback]​*


no no noo.. its cus i saw you were in here, and posted it up before i even read anything, to make sure you got to read it, before you left. thats why i said "dont know if you already posted them...", because i didnt read what was posted before. get it?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

hey robert, what kind of quality is the video of my car? can you post one up at the best quality possible so i can save it, or send it to me via email or PM? thanks man.

oh, and if any of you are interested, 100 spoke 13's with tires and EVERYTHING for $250 plus tax. brand new from a shop. PM me if interested.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 2 2005, 10:42 PM
> *hey robert, what kind of quality is the video of my car?  can you post one up at the best quality possible so i can save it, or send it to me via email or PM?  thanks man.
> 
> oh, and if any of you are interested, 100 spoke 13's with tires and EVERYTHING for $250 plus tax.  brand new from a shop.  PM me if interested.
> [snapback]3217656[/snapback]​*


I can make it good quality. I will have to email it to you though. So you are saying you want it better quality than what I posted, right? I also think you need to not spread the word on the wheels so much. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Here come all of the pictures I took that day. Like I said, I am sorry I did not get more but I was working on no sleep. :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Last is for moco.


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 2 2005, 09:24 PM
> *Socios car club's hopping cutlass.
> 
> I think socios needs to bring this to the yuba city cruise to hop against "gmhopper's" cutlass for pinks!  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
I don't think I will do that. My car runs.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

mmmm mmmmm...looking good. 

and i hear that blue cutlass is going to be at the yuba city cruise also for whoever wants to nose em up..


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 2 2005, 10:26 PM
> *pause the video at the 6 second mark.  wish i had a picture of that  :uh: .
> 
> see you at the YC cruise night June 18th  :thumbsup: !
> [snapback]3217578[/snapback]​*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

one thing is for sure....I"ll see you guys out there next year at the Socio's show.....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 04:20 AM
> *[snapback]3218025[/snapback]​*


diiiaaam!!!! thanks robert! i'd like to get a picture like that blown up. i'd pay money for something like that...-hint hint Toro-. hey, is there any way you can make that bigger though? looks good :thumbsup:

lol...it even looks photo shopped. and thats on one hit! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 3 2005, 01:26 AM
> *diiiaaam!!!! thanks robert!  i'd like to get a picture like that blown up.  i'd pay money for something like that...-hint hint Toro-.  hey, is there any way you can make that bigger though?  looks good  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3218038[/snapback]​*


well...like I said...I"ll be at the Devotions show...and yes..I can handle the picture taking...wink wink....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

kinda blurry but i was able to do it. you get the idea though :thumbsup: . weekend daily cruiser, no trailer queen here. see you all at the YC cruise night  .

[attachmentid=181560]


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

This one I made just for you Leo. It came out pretty good for my first time doing this shit. I like it. It is kind of a big file though so it means it is not dial up friendly. Sorry everyone. :biggrin: 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/mocomix.wmv


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 3 2005, 12:21 AM
> *one thing is for sure....I"ll see you guys out there next year at the Socio's show.....
> [snapback]3218027[/snapback]​*


Seen you walking around, but didn't get a chance to say wassup, bro.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Jun 2 2005, 11:48 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> I don't think I will do that. My car runs.
> [snapback]3217940[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, he's my personal favorite :biggrin: eventhough I hid her in the back  It'll be hitting the shows sooner or later


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 3 2005, 12:15 AM
> *mmmm mmmmm...looking good.
> 
> and i hear that blue cutlass is going to be at the yuba city cruise also for whoever wants to nose em up..
> [snapback]3218006[/snapback]​*


I don't think so. :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 3 2005, 12:15 AM
> *mmmm mmmmm...looking good.
> 
> and i hear that blue cutlass is going to be at the yuba city cruise also for whoever wants to nose em up..
> [snapback]3218006[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 3 2005, 07:29 AM
> *Well, he's my personal favorite  :biggrin:  eventhough I hid her in the back   It'll be hitting the shows sooner or later
> [snapback]3218669[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the picture of my car too bro, (in the background). :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jun 3 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Thanks for the picture of my car too bro, (in the background).  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3218813[/snapback]​*


  Don't thank me, Twotons took it.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 05:05 AM
> *This one I made just for you Leo. It came out pretty good for my first time doing this shit. I like it. It is kind of a big file though so it means it is not dial up friendly. Sorry everyone. :biggrin:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/mocomix.wmv
> [snapback]3218120[/snapback]​*


coooo, thanks robert. i gave my cd to the guy so he could play music for me, but he took it off after a few seconds and put some sucky music on. took under 10 seconds to save it. good ol' SBC DSL  .


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice vids


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice vids. Nice pics everybody. Looks like the turnout was good. How were the ladies?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

gmhopper wanted me to post this so here it is. :0 

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/gmhopper1.wmv

Too bad I don't have some more up to date music.  :biggrin:

I am sorry for all the dial up users. (large file download)


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 07:58 PM
> *gmhopper wanted me to post this so here it is. :0
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/gmhopper1.wmv
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 3 2005, 08:58 PM
> *gmhopper wanted me to post this so here it is. :0
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/gmhopper1.wmv
> ...



Thats cool how you did that.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2005, 04:53 PM
> *Thats cool how you did that.
> [snapback]3224466[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :biggrin: I felt it was not bad for my first time using a program that comes with windows xp. 
I just had to buy a video capture device. :biggrin:
Now I just need a bigger battery for my camera so I can video tape better with the screen open. :uh: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------

